

ADHD and Brain Chemistry (2009) - scott_s
http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/adhd-and-brain-chemistry/

======
scott_s
Except by the same author from his podcast, "Skeptics Guide to the Universe":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MLdvKzLl6k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MLdvKzLl6k)

